# Solved: Novell Guru Needed.



## dant22185 (Oct 5, 2009)

Currently all my work computers run off a Novell Image. I am not the engineer, just the Help Desk guy. I was wondering if there was a way to fix this issue I have been having.

The issue is when I go to log into Novell. My ID is associated with two novell trees. One is my primary tree and the other is where I pull other various applications from. Randomly I noticed that when I type in my user id and password it started logging me into the wrong Novell tree (not my primary). The problem with that is now a lot of my drives and other network resources are not available because I did not log into that tree. However, if I log off I can manually reselect that tree and the context associated with the one I am supposed to be in. I can then enter my User ID an password and log in. The funny thing is if I do no go to the advanced option list and do this it will log me in incorrectly everytime. I can actually see it trying to change the tree / context too, just after I enter my user ID and hit tab to enter my password, it changes the Tree and Context as soon as I tab down. 

I have been looking at the NAL Cache folder on my machine. One built for the primary tree and one for the other. Only idea I can draw from this is it has cached information here and if I delete the cached information for the tree I do not need to log into maybe possibly it will restore my login process to the way it was supposed to be. I am however reluctant to do this. Any Ideas?


----------



## dant22185 (Oct 5, 2009)

bump


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I haven't managed a Novell network in close to 6 years so I am really rusty.

Why do you have two trees? That is usually not best practice for a Network.

Are you using contextless login?

You probably would be better off posting on a dedicated Novell forum. That is where I always got all my help.
http://forums.novell.com/


----------



## dant22185 (Oct 5, 2009)

Cool thanks I will probably do that.


----------



## dant22185 (Oct 5, 2009)

Found an easy fix for this if anyone may be running into this issue as well. Simply need to change the primary Tree / Server in the 'Novell Client Configuration' under the 'LDAP Contextless Login' to be listed as the top items. Somehow mine on my machine defaulted to using the next step ones and I had to delete and re-add them. If you do not have access to these IPs / Tree it would be best to contact a server Admin for this info. Easy fix... I way over thought it.


----------

